# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Certain someone returning?

## Chris_2k11

I've read on DS that Guy Burnet is back filming, does anyone know if this is true? there seems to be a few people returning at the moment

----------


## Abbie

Sorry who?  :Confused:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Its Craig  :Smile:

----------


## Abbie

Oh right! Hmm, will be werid for him to come back

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Oh right! Hmm, will be werid for him to come back


well he is only at uni, its not like Jodie who is supposedly on a cruise ship on the other side of the world.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I heard that he was coming back for John Paul's exit. Might just be a rumour though  :Ponder:

----------


## Bryan

i read in that Bryan Kirkwood interview that JP has to choose between his past and his present, this is probably what it's about. I could have swore James Sutton denied he was leaving though!

----------


## tammyy2j

Guy Burnet (Craig) is rumoured to be back for Steph/Max's wedding. He wants to get back with John Paul but John Paul is with Kieron now who has left the priesthood.

----------


## Katy

oh that would make more sense than JP leaving as far as i was aware he had denied the rumours. I think alot of the returns are going to tie in to the wedding in my opinion.

----------


## Bryan

i'm looking forward to this wedding now, it's going to be well good! i think it's realisitc when they get all old characters to come back for these kind of things, pity it couldn't happen more often in soaps!

----------

